# Sportster 4 or Starmate 4?



## KB14 (Mar 1, 2006)

Hi, I am thinking of getting one of these two units for a christmas gift, and i know about the warranty as well as the wireless FM transmitter troubles (will probably used wired). Which one would any of you guys reccomend (or any other units)? Thanks for any help


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

The Starmate and Sportster are pretty much the same receivers just designed differently and the display on the Sportster is larger. They both have the same features, 44 minutes buffer, sports/stock info, song/artist alert, the whole nine yards. I have the previous generation models, I have a Sportster Replay at home and a Starmate Replay in my SUV. They're both great receivers and will be getting the latest generation models after I get a few other things


----------



## TERRYB2241 (Dec 1, 2006)

KB14 said:


> Hi, I am thinking of getting one of these two units for a christmas gift, and i know about the warranty as well as the wireless FM transmitter troubles (will probably used wired). Which one would any of you guys reccomend (or any other units)? Thanks for any help


I have the Starmate hard wired. The wireless FM sucks. Great now that it is hard wired.


----------



## dpd146 (Oct 1, 2005)

TERRYB2241 said:


> I have the Starmate hard wired. The wireless FM sucks. Great now that it is hard wired.


Sportster wireless FM no good either. I think they have limited the strength because of big brother FCC getting upset with them. I put it in my dads Expedition and it is unlistenable because the regular FM antenna is on the back window. Gotta go hard wired.


----------

